# Ticket



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

My ticket hasn't arrived


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Got one going spare mate!


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

I ordered 2, one for me which I ordered in July I have here, one I ordered for my brother 16 aug has not arrived  is it waiting at the gate?


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Got one going spare mate!


Where u from?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Shropshire mate


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

You looking to sell? Or is it a freebee? As I have already bought one it just hasn't arrived


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

It's yours mate, don't worry about money, DW is a community of friendly helpful people  


Where you coming from? A few of us are meeting at Corley services around 9am


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Give John a shout...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277144


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Give John a shout...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277144


Cheers mate just messaged him


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> It's yours mate, don't worry about money, DW is a community of friendly helpful people
> 
> Where you coming from? A few of us are meeting at Corley services around 9am


I'm in Northampton and were looking to be leaving around 8:30


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, pm me if you definitely need it and we can sort something out


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Ok, pm me if you definitely need it and we can sort something out


Cheers mate ur a star


----------

